# RS -232, cant get any signal ..



## ezdn (Apr 27, 2010)

hi 

i have a navigation and want to connect it with my PC. 

my navigation has an RS -232 out . i used a converter cable(rs -232 to usb) but i still cant get any signal on my pc .

anyhelp appreciates ..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you'll need to ensure that the speed and protocol of the serial line is set correctly. If you don't then it will not communicate properly or legibly.

look for the settings section to see about speed, parity, protocol etc and ensure that it's the same as the settings for your adapter.


----------

